# منتديات الكتابات



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 يوليو 2015)

تدخلها
تجد كتابات على كل لون
رومانسية.... مسيحية ... الخ
فأرجو فى المحبة
عمل قسم للاشعار او الازجال او الكتابات المسيحية
وشكرا


----------



## philanthropist (20 يوليو 2015)

ممكن يكون قسم فرعى داخل قسم الكتابات نفسه اعتقد هتكون افضل


----------

